#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  ASME Collection for Process Vessel and Piping Design

## bhartendu

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: ASME Collection for Process Vessel and Piping Design

----------


## danieljk

thanks..

----------


## Mohamed

good work thanks

----------


## gepachir

Thanks

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## Bobafet

Rapidshare has blocked it, please reload. Thanks.

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

thanks

----------


## duddek

Reupload please 

Jazzakalloh

----------


## Karloss12

Still Down

----------


## ikkal

the link doesn't work. please re-upload it.

----------


## pipetro

Don't know if the links below refer to the same book, please confirm.



```
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/8527569
```

----------


## omli

thanks all

----------


## shankargee

Dear friend, thanks at the outset. unfortunatrely, no file is available.

See More: ASME Collection for Process Vessel and Piping Design

----------


## ani_dat

The following link is working:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## suhairi

Thank you

----------


## suhairi

thank you

----------


## jhonniewalk

File deleted  :Frown:

----------


## shankargee

the file got deleted.

----------


## alwaw911

Thanks to you...It's WORKING AGAIN!
But here's my contribution, what is called the *ASME* Career Development Series in 1 RAR file (~50MB):
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards.

----------


## shankargee

no file brother.

----------


## peter_piper

Hi,

Can you please provide the new link as the present link is not working..

Thanks,

----------


## Budiana

Thank

----------


## b4_dry

no rapidhsare, please!

----------


## ayyazveer

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Dear Sir, 

                      Kindly send us link on my personal email address : ayyazakram@yahoo.com



Thanks in Advance

----------

